# KING OF DIRT 1992 ...MY butt HURTS



## SJ_BIKER (May 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSen4jeZyrM&feature=player_detailpage Here is the reason my dad hated when i rode my bike as a teenager...haha bail!


----------

